# Guisachan Gathering in July



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Guisachan 2018Announcement

Is anyone here going? Has anyone been before?

Jennifer


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I lived in Scotland for a couple of years, wish I could have gone. It looks amazing, I hope you get to go!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

And those of us on the other side of the pond, would love to be there also!


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Swish, I hope I get to go, too! And you're still in the UK, right? C'mon... 

Stacey, if I go I'll be taking lots of pictures!

Jennifer


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There is a facebook page that has many members from the UK. Look for: Working Golden Retrievers. They post often about field trials in the UK and golden retriever events in the UK.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

jenherrin said:


> Swish, I hope I get to go, too! And you're still in the UK, right? C'mon...
> 
> Stacey, if I go I'll be taking lots of pictures!
> 
> Jennifer


I'm pretty much as far away as I can be down in The West Country, but maybe one day I'll get back up there!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I am going and I have been to the previous 2 gatherings. It is a really great few days meeting old friends, chatting and very sociable One not to be missed Annef


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

annef said:


> I am going and I have been to the previous 2 gatherings. It is a really great few days meeting old friends, chatting and very sociable One not to be missed Annef


Thanks for your input! It does look fantastic. That picture of 100+ goldens all together... heavenly!

Jennifer


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Hope you will come and say hello. Will have 2 dogs with em but not are which two yet!! Annef


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

annef said:


> Hope you will come and say hello. Will have 2 dogs with em but not are which two yet!! Annef


Maybe the cake stealing culprits Anne?!!


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Hmm, cake stealing? Sounds like a story there!

I'd love to meet anyone here who's going. When the time gets closer I'll find a big hat or something and post a picture here so I'll be recognizable since my dog really won't be. 

Jennifer


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes quite possibly!! Annef


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Alas, I will not be able to go after all. But it's for a fun reason... I got a sweet little puppy last week! 

Well, he isn't really mine; I'll be raising him for about a year for Guide Dogs for the Blind. He's 3/4 lab, 1/4 golden retriever. I wasn't sure how 10-year-old Delilah would handle it because she's been an only dog for so long, but she's pretty good with him (meaning she essentially ignores him).

Those of you who are going to Guisachan, have a fantastic time and please post a picture or two!

Jennifer


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

jenherrin said:


> Alas, I will not be able to go after all. But it's for a fun reason... I got a sweet little puppy last week!
> 
> Well, he isn't really mine; I'll be raising him for about a year for Guide Dogs for the Blind. He's 3/4 lab, 1/4 golden retriever. I wasn't sure how 10-year-old Delilah would handle it because she's been an only dog for so long, but she's pretty good with him (meaning she essentially ignores him).
> 
> ...


He's such a cutie, well done you, I don't think I'd ever be able to part with him though!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Wonderful week celebrating the 150th anniversary of the breed at Guisachan. The torchlight walk with a lone piper welcoming the dogs and humans to their ancestral home still gives me goosebumps, the sight of 361 goldens all in one place, sat in front of the ruins of the house was fantastic, not to mention the dinner dance, the fabulous Scottish evening where we laughed till we cried and last of all the show. A very special week with many many thanks to the Golden Retriever Club of Scotland committee for organising yet another fantastic gathering. 
We will all have our own special memories of the week and Maddie will probably remember the 4 beef burgers she stole!
Annef


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How wonderful, what a fabulous time you had. Do you have pictures?. Love that Maddie was behaving like a typical golden!.


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Sounds like it was wonderful! The torchlight walk sounds very special -- I imagine it would have given me goosebumps, too! Thanks for posting about this!

Jennifer


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I have put a few general photos in the files including the statue of the golden at Guisichan, the piper , the ruins of the house and a general view of the gathering


----------

